# Lighting



## Mans22 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a normal sized two car garage and am wondering what the best lighting would be for working with the garage doors closed?


----------



## McNutty (Jun 26, 2008)

Florescent lighting works well for me. They start to wear out over time before starting to flicker so make sure you keep up to date on the changing of the lightbulbs.


----------



## Grape Ape (Jun 29, 2008)

I agree fluorescent lighting for general area lighting is the best option. It is excellent for projects that you do on the workbench and out in the middle of the floor. Remember to keep the lighting in front of you so that is works. mount the light on the wall above a permanent workbench so that when you are working on the bench your body is not blocking the light. 

General lighting doe you no good though when it comes time to work on a car. The hood blocks the lights on the ceiling and you block any light as you lean under the hood.

Everyone jumps quickly on the old style light with the metal frame and cage. The "drop light" avoid it like the plague. If the bulb breaks it still has an electrode capable of carrying electricity. A few years back my Dad was working on a diesel truck, the oil pump was under pressure and sprayed oil all over him and the drop light. It caused the bulb to shatter and the electric current caught the oil and him on fire. He spent 3 months in the hospital and over 9 months out of work. 

Instead go with a few of the smaller fluorescent type droplights with the protective plastic casing. Or look into the newer rechargable LED lights. They are much safer in case of a breakage or liquid getting on them and they do not generate the heat that an incandescent light does so no burns from a droplight having to be under the car in a tight spot with you. 

Another option is a headlamp style LED light for working on projects. It is out of the way can be tilted and aimed where you need the light and it leaves your hands free to work, plus it aims where you look. You need a tool you look to the tools your light is there. You may only use it once in a while but that one time you will be happy you had it available. Plus the LED technology allows a light to last a lot longer on a set of batteries than the older bulbs did.

Lighting is important general lighting will help you to maneuver around the projects, specific lighting will help you do the job in comfort and will increase the enjoyment you have in the garage.

Final note keep a spare refrigerator bulb in the egg tray of your garage beer fridge so you will always have it and know where it is when the fridge light burns out.


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm extremely fond of screwing 500W halogen shoplights upside down to the ceiling to provide point lighting for the workbench, power saws, etc.  Fluorescents may be good for general area lighting, but damn they suck when you're actually trying to see anything - not to mention the general headache factor.

--Bushytails


----------

